# Husky hvlp gravity feed spray gun



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 13, 2017)

I am trying to locate where to buy, a 1.8 cap kit for my gun, it came with a 1.4. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A brief search came up with a site for an outfit called TCP Global. Might try there to see if they have what you need.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You have to call Husky 1-888-43-HUSKY for the 1.8 tip. Check this link http://sprayerguns.com/husky/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Technogod said:


> Husky HVLP is a home depot item.your best bet is to ask the store.


I was thinking the same thing. But Home Depot isn't really a parts store as much as it's an equipment and supplies depot. Hence the name. And if you did ask them, they'll just call Husky and you'd be un-necessarily going through a third party.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would never call anyone at _my_ local HD about anything. The guy panhandling out at the entrance to their parking lot likely knows more.


----------



## PapaTango (Nov 9, 2021)

Although this is an older thread, I felt it of value to provide some updated and direct information on these *Husky H4840GHVSG* sprayers. All of the *HUSKY* labeled sprayers are manufactured by *Florida Pneumatic Manufacturing Corporation* of Jupiter, Florida--and are sold under a bunch of different labels. Husky is just one. Needless to say while the *TCP Global* nozzle kit offerings look attractive and a solution, they are not. They are for completely different sprayers, and the brass carrier bushing for the trigger is quite different.

Thanks to the comments of a certain banned member posting in this thread, I called the Husky number. The customer service is located in India, but I got a really good CSR. She is the one who told me who manufactures these air guns and put in a call to them to see what they offered. She then gave me a contact name and number and promised to follow up the next day.

The 1.8 MM kit (or for that matter a replacement 1.4 MM kit) sells for under $10--and with Priority Mail will cost you a grand total of $19.30!

Here's the information one needs to know, and the name of the person one must ask for to place an order:

*Florida Pneumatic Manufacturing Corporation*





Florida Pneumatic







www.florida-pneumatic.com





Telephone: *(561) 744-9500
Sales Person: Vicky*

Hope that this circulates properly on Google (how I found it) and helps someone else.


----------

